# female bettas



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

hey everyone im going to get hopefully a bunch of female bettas and put them in a community tank so how many should i put together


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

You shoudnt do this at all with agressive females. They will fight till the death. Pearl is meaner than all my males.......If you do do this...Look for mellow females that dont flare...practically sick looking....I know it is weird but this are the mellow females.....Also look for the smaller younger females, so they can make a pecking order soon..


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

the ones that im going to get they have already been living with each other so they looked fine


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh okay......How big is the tank.....10=7-10, 20+=15+


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

5 gal im only going to like 3


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

get


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats sounds about right....But make sure they lived together or do what I said to do with looking around for three...


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

thx alot crowntail


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I can't wait to see them!


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

either their going to be all double tails or just different kinds cant wait


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

At least 3 females. Avoid crowntails and reds. Preferably put halfmoon females in the tank. Provide plenty of plants and a good filter.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

is it okay for them to have red tails


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

3 might be too few. The more females you have will spread out the aggression a little more.5 gallons might be a little small. They'll need lots of hiding places. If they have already been living together then they should be ok.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

trust me i have ALOT


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A lot of females?


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

no hiding spots


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, ok. lol Sorry I misunderstood. I guess I have brain fog tonight. lol


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

Hello, this is my first posting. Last September I had purchased three beta who were labeled female, a white crown tail, a red regular beta, and a blue regular beta. They each live in separate tanks because of each girl is territorial. Anyway, Lately I've noticed a big changed in my red female beta, or rather I took the time to notice how different she is from her "Sisters". She has grown larger fins then my blue beta, and has a larger body than my crowntail, I'm wondering if she is a different breed than the pet store told me, or is she changing gender because of her single sex environment, even if she has no contact at all with her "sisters". I've heard of fish doing that, but never beta fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It might be a plakat male. Plakats are shortfinned bettas. If it has an egg spot then it's a female.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah a picture would really help help. I could tell the difference between male and female until I saw plakats I dont even try to sex them. Like dramaqueen said the white pearl on the under belly will prove that it is a female.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

its cool drama


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

*laughs* Thanks for the advice, Venus, my red beta, does have an egg spot. But I never knew it was called that. It had been years since I had a male beta, and I wasn't sure if males had them or not. Lol.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Me neither!!! :]


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

It's obvious I haven't had a beta in years before I got my three isn't it? XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol No, males don't have eggspots. It's also called an ovipositor.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

i got the females and their really awesome


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

ill post pics


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

guess i cant lol but ill put them in my album here is a link http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=179


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

thx i JUST got them like 15 mins ago


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Where did you get them?


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

petsmart they were with a bunch of bottom feeders


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh they are pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OK. I THOUGHT you had said they were living together already.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

they were in the same tank together thats why i got them


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How are they doing in their new home?


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

good their checking it out to make sure its ok


----------



## pancha2 (May 21, 2009)

Hi !
I have a betta female(pancha) for like a week , and i went and buy another this week( Lola) but the problem was went i put them together pancha throws at her i dont know why ?? they are in a tank of 10 gallons ...so what i do right now they are separate..ohhh and (Lola is a crowntail betta) and ( Pancha betta splender)..


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

take the crowntail out of there the crowntails are more aggressive


----------



## pancha2 (May 21, 2009)

Buy the most aggressive is the splendens they are both female??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are both splendens. Crowntail is the tail type. Two females shouldn't be housed together because one will beat up on the other.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

yeah u need to get another one


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> lol No, males don't have eggspots. It's also called an ovipositor.


 That might explain it. Geeze I'm a Biology major and I got confused with something so basic such as "Is my fish a boy or a girl...." :squint:. Kinda sad isn't it? :roll:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it's cool that you are a biology major.


----------



## Fusion MK (May 25, 2009)

You want to get them all at once or else the fish that has been in the tank the longest (probably) will at least... harm the others


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

What if you transferred them all in to a new tank at the same time? Hypolita was a gift I had gotten a few weeks after the other two.
I want to give 'Lita a better tank because hers was a rather last minute glass vase that is probably over a gallon and a half... Problems is I'm a poor College student and hardly have the money to spoil my fish as badly as I would like... I'll have to make them some caves and stuff to swim in....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its best to transfer them all at the same time. That way no one gets to establish territory before any other.


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

That's true..... I wonder how many gallons are in the old terrariem is.... the plants just died, and if I wash it and bleach it enought It might work for a proper fish housing..... maybe...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You'd have to see how big it is but if it is, it could work. You could also use vinegar and water to clean it. Just rinse the daylights out of it.


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

*laughs* It turns out the old terrarium broke, but there might still be another one that might work, if not, it's to the pet store....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Too bad the terrarrium broke but a new one will be nice.


----------

